

Analysis Reveals Google Glass Costs Just $152 to Make - almaleki
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-electronics/gadgets/google-glass-costs-just-152-to-make

======
001sky
Earlier estimates were as low as $80, but that did no include manufacturing
costs. This adds about $50 to that estimate and includes another $20 for
estimating production expenses. This is almost exactly 10% of its retail
price. While this is high-margin, the ultra-constrained form-factor will
likely require exceptional SW bundles to make the product a success, so the
$1500 unit price needs to keep some padding to recoup R&D in this area.

